# Do you ever feel Envy reading here?



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I have been reading the tips paid here and although I feel glad for any of you if you get a tip, I admit I feel kind of sad and envious whenever I read about you getting $50 in tips last night.

It makes me wonder if there's a problem with the city I am in or if there is a problem with me.

Has anyone else gone without tips since Uber introduced the feature on the app? If so, how do you feel when others are talking about their tips?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I have been reading the tips paid here and although I feel glad for any of you if you get a tip, I admit I feel kind of sad and envious whenever I read about you getting $50 in tips last night.
> 
> It makes me wonder if there's a problem with the city I am in or if there is a problem with me.
> 
> Has anyone else gone without tips since Uber introduced the feature on the app? If so, how do you feel when others are talking about their tips?


I got $20.00 tip for 1 pizza delivery a few weeks ago. Frequent $10.00 tips.
$5.00 is the most common.

With Uber i can deliver 40 trips,1-4 passengers each trip. 80 to 120 people putting wear and tear on my car in a 14 hour day and come home with $6.00 i. Tips for the whole day.
With Pizza Hut i can make over $90.00 cash tips in a 6 hour day, with nothing heavier than a pizza on my seats !

Uber has RUINED tipping.
Keep Uber eats the Hell AWAY from Pizza !



SadUber said:


> I have been reading the tips paid here and although I feel glad for any of you if you get a tip, I admit I feel kind of sad and envious whenever I read about you getting $50 in tips last night.
> 
> It makes me wonder if there's a problem with the city I am in or if there is a problem with me.
> 
> Has anyone else gone without tips since Uber introduced the feature on the app? If so, how do you feel when others are talking about their tips?


There is a Problem with UBER !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion that there are two things going on. First off, every once in a while you get hot. I've pulled in 50 bucks in a night for tips once or twice, in 1000 days of driving. Second, people like to overstate how they are doing to make themselves feel better. Tips stuck on uber. Some people are better at getting tips for sure, but overall it sucks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that there are two things going on. First off, every once in a while you get hot. I've pulled in 50 bucks in a night for tips once or twice, in 1000 days of driving. Second, people like to overstate how they are doing to make themselves feel better. Tips stuck on uber. Some people are better at getting tips for sure, but overall it sucks.


One day i got 10% of uber gross in tips.

By telling each passenger how i was making more at Pizza Hut because they dont discourage tipping.


----------

